
Programmatic and Direct Manipulation, Together at Last [pdf] - jlg23
http://arxiv.org/abs/1507.02988
======
jlg23
Interactive Demo: [http://ravichugh.github.io/sketch-n-
sketch/releases/v0.4/](http://ravichugh.github.io/sketch-n-
sketch/releases/v0.4/)

via LtU: [http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/5303](http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/5303)

